# Trawler Photos



## Gordon71

Hello group 

I have a wee photo site which contains photos of fishing vessels from around Northern Ireland.

Heres a linkto it anyone here wants a look.

Thanks Gordon

http://gordonsharbourandboatphotos.fotopic.net/


----------



## Gordon71

Just to let the group know that i have added updates to my site over the last few weeks

http://gordonsharbourandboatphotos.fotopic.net/


----------



## mattarosa

Gordon71 said:


> Just to let the group know that i have added updates to my site over the last few weeks
> 
> http://gordonsharbourandboatphotos.fotopic.net/


You have a very nice site, Gordon, thanks for sharing it with us.
Hilary


----------



## Gordon71

Just to let the group know that i have added updates to my site over the last few days with pics from

Kilkeel
Ardglass
Portavogie

http://gordonsharbourandboatphotos.fotopic.net/


----------

